# Begging for pardons: Pols, cops, judges seek amnesty for pals



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Begging for pardons: Pols, cops, judges seek amnesty for pals
By Dave Wedge
Sunday, March 26, 2006 - Updated: 08:39 AM EST

Powerful politicians, judges and police chiefs all have gone to bat for criminals looking to have their rap sheets wiped out, including rapists, arsonists, even a prison escapee, a Herald review found.

Everett Mayor David Ragucci and police Chief James Rogers each sent letters supporting a governor's pardon for auxiliary police officer Jack Ciulla, a former MBTA security guard and park ranger with a long rap sheet stretching back to 1986, state records show.

Ciulla, who once escaped from the Middlesex House of Correction, has served several years in jail for crimes including assault with a knife, burning a motor vehicle, car theft and gun charges. Seeking to get a full-time police job, he was denied a pardon by Gov. Mitt Romney on March 21, 2005, despite the letters.

Another example is the case of Douglas Lomax, a convicted rapist who works as a drug counselor at Boston Municipal Court. In a bid to get a state court job, Lomax sought a pardon for a 1984 rape in Dorchester, as well as for heroin, assault and larceny charges, but was denied Dec. 13, 2005. Writing letters for Lomax were Hub Municipal Court Judge Charles Johnson and former Suffolk District Attorney Ralph Martin.

The Herald reported this week on a slew of efforts by potent Bay State pols to wrangle pardons in questionable cases.

Republican Reed Hillman, a retired state police colonel running for lieutenant governor under gubernatorial hopeful Kerry Healey, went to bat for a political pal, James W. Mitchell, seeking a state pardon for three OUI busts and other offenses in 2004.

Bristol DA Paul F. Walsh Jr. and Dartmouth police Chief Mark Pacheco urged Gov. Mitt Romney in 2005 to pardon Randy Costa, who wanted 30 charges wiped from his record, including drug and assault offenses.

Senate President Robert E. Travaglini urged last year that New Hampshire pardon a convicted drunken driver and habitual traffic offender, John A. Flynn.

State Rep. John J. Binienda (D-Worcester) wrote a letter supporting a college janitor seeking to have a 1957 break-in charge erased so he could get a gun permit

State Rep. Angelo Scaccia (D-Boston) and Hub City Councilor Rob Consalvo wrote letters recommending a pardon for bar manager William Lyden, whose record included violating a restraining order.

http://news.bostonherald.com/localPolitics/view.bg?articleid=132215&format=&page=1


----------

